# Endurance bike suggestions



## steveindenmark (30 Jul 2015)

Watching the dots on the transcontinental map is reminding me I have not bought a bike for 2 years and I dont have an endurance bike for light, fast touring.

I have a budget of around £1800. I am looking for a carbon bike and would like a rim to take 28c tyres. It should also have disc brakes.. (Yes I have heard it all about Carbon and touring)

Suggestions regarding bike are appreciated.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2015)

@iLB is the person who has recently investigated the possibilities...he may have something helpful to say. He has a portfolio of adventures under his belt - with carbon mostly - and I think he'll know.
I'd only start off on the wrong foot by recommending a Ti frame...and simple mechanicals!


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Jul 2015)

Ive just got a message back from Planet X. Their Carbon bikes will take 28c tyres but dont have disks.


----------



## JMAG (30 Jul 2015)

Felt Z4 disc perhaps?

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/felt-z4-disc-2015/


----------



## SWSteve (2 Aug 2015)

Giant Defy disc?


----------



## apb (3 Aug 2015)

don't waste your money

http://road.cc/content/news/159503-...tdf-says-man-who-completed-it-raleigh-chopper


----------



## apb (3 Aug 2015)

seriously, why carbon, why disc brakes.

Have you done that kind of distance before (i know you done a lot of touring) but really light weight touring. If so do you think they will bring that much to the table.

I've been asking myself the same questions as i have found space in my house for a n+1

I was thinking of a bowman pilgrims frameset build, not carbon. but i think you see a lot more high end alu bikes in the future.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Aug 2015)

apb said:


> seriously, why carbon, why disc brakes.
> 
> Have you done that kind of distance before.
> 
> ...



First of all I Have no intention of entering that race. Do you think Im nuts?

Why Carbon?........i dont have a Carbon bike. But I dont have Ti bike either.

Why disk? .......for the same reason, plus better stopping power and no more skuffed rims.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Aug 2015)

apb said:


> don't waste your money
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/159503-...tdf-says-man-who-completed-it-raleigh-chopper



My other bike is a Kickbike and in 2013 a group of the worlds best Kickbikers rode the entire TDF course a day in front of the Tour. This year they rode Paris - Roubaix. So I know you dont need fancy gear. But I like fancy gear and I spend a lot of time on bikes, all through the year.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Aug 2015)

I have been told to take Carbon off the table as I have been known to crash bikes. The last one was while clipped in on my kitchen floor. Carbon apparently doesnt like being crashed.

That opens the choices up a lot.


----------



## apb (4 Aug 2015)

oh i just saw this in a cycling mag and thought of your post

http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_gb/b.../disc-road-bike/2015/ride-disc-3000-3851.html

or for £100 over your budget

http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_gb/b.../disc-road-bike/2015/ride-disc-5000-3850.html

http://road.cc/content/news/152411-just-merida-ride-disc-5000


----------



## jowwy (4 Aug 2015)

Ti


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2015)

Nip over to Malmo or somewhere and get a Nishiki.

Can't get the Danish site to work.

http://www.nishiki.se/


----------



## ColinJ (6 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I have been told to take Carbon off the table as I have been known to crash bikes. The last one was while clipped in on my kitchen floor. Carbon apparently doesnt like being crashed.
> 
> That opens the choices up a lot.


Are you excluding CF forks too?


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (6 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> My other bike is a Kickbike and in 2013 a group of the worlds best Kickbikers rode the entire TDF course a day in front of the Tour. This year they rode Paris - Roubaix. So I know you dont need fancy gear. But I like fancy gear and I spend a lot of time on bikes, all through the year.


Good God, I've just looked at those loons doing the TdF, 12-18 hours a day using one foot. Bravo.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Aug 2015)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> Good God, I've just looked at those loons doing the TdF, 12-18 hours a day using one foot. Bravo.






No, they do use both feet.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> No, they do use both feet.


One for standing on, and one to do the pushing!


----------



## Venod (6 Aug 2015)

Well if you havn't got a TI, how about this for a starter, other brands are available.

http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s21p2994


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Aug 2015)

Thanks for that Afnug.

In the end I went for this.

http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b17s21p2868

Ive been in touch with John at Spa cycles who tells me his courier does not deliver to Denmark. He is changing courier next week so that one might. Failing that, the courier Company who we deal with at work may collect it. I may fly over and ride it to Stansted, or I might buy it now and leave it in the UK to force me to plan a long UK ride in 2016.

There are still chances.


----------



## Venod (7 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Thanks for that Afnug.
> 
> In the end I went for this.
> 
> ...



Good choice, I think there are a few on here with the Audax, I have seen them on show at York rally you won't be disappointed, you could always arrange a courier to pick it up for you, a lot of people arrange their own courier for items a seller advertises as collection only, not sure how that would work to Denmark though.


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2015)

My Ti kinesis has got clearance for 28mm tyres and lugs and I think it would almost be ideal but some of the newer Ti's have disc brakes, never toured myself but that sounds ideal (Ti with discs). My mate has started a company selling such and that might be an option http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/article/j-ack-titanium-road-bike-by-j-laverack-first-look-44737/

Edit: I should have read the 2nd page, good choice, enjoy :-)


----------



## mustang1 (7 Oct 2015)

The current issue of Bicycle Quartlry has an extensive road test of a Specialized diverge. The go for a two week trip, on road, trails, commuting, extensive speed tests and a reply from Specialized. Really good stuff. They had a few caveats about the bike but overall they seemed tonreally like it as an off the shlf package. I think the BQ guys aren't easy to please don't have BS marketing tests, they say it like it is. 

The model they tested was a high end model (carbon, ultegra di2) but there should be something in your price range too.


----------

